# Hey, kumustá namán diyán uwî?



## rturn280

I am trying to translate these text msgs:

 hey, musta nmn jan uwi

 ako jan kita kits nlng

 oo ndi mo alam hehehehhehe kaw tlga!yeah nsa ibng bansa sya pero uuwi din sya dis month...musta n>???kailan k ppnta d2?hehehhehe

 si Pedro ba at si MONMOM ay iisa nasan na ba siya nasa ibang bansa
 
hapi new year wisk ko mkauwi and makalakwatsa na and tonghits men miss ko kayo ano na progress sa inyo??
 
hey thank tinatawagan kita nung isang araw eh tulog ka na ata salamat
 

 I cannot find  many of these words in  books?

 Thanks


----------



## Qcumber

It's hard. Moronic MSM style.  My try:


hey, musta nmn jan uwi
*Hey, kumustá namán diyán uwî?*
= Hey, how are you back (in your) home?

ako jan kita kits nlng
*Akó diyán kitá-kitá ná láng.*
= I'll only meet you there.


oo ndi mo alam hehehehhehe kaw tlga!
*óo, hindî mó alám, hehehe, ikáw talagá!*
= yes, you really didn't know, hehehe


yeah nsa ibng bansa sya pero uuwi din sya dis month
*yeah, nása ibáng bansâ siyá péro úuwî dín siyá this month*
= yes, he/she is abroad, but he/she'll be back home this month


...musta n>??? kailan k ppnta d2?hehehhehe
*Kumustá n>??? Kailán ká púpuntá díto? ...*
= How's n>? When will you come here? ...

si Pedro ba at si MONMOM ay iisa 
*Si Pedro bá at si M. ay iisá.*
= Pedro and Monmon are alone.

nasan na ba siya 
*Násaán ná bá siyá?*
= Where is he/she?

nasa ibang bansa
*Nása ibáng bansâ.*
= In another country. / Abroad.


hapi new year wisk ko mkauwi and makalakwatsa na and tonghits men 
*Happy New Year. Wish kó makauwî and makálakwatsa ná ang tonghits men.*
= ... I wish I could be back home and beat [?] those racketeers [?].

miss ko kayo ano na progress sa inyo??
*Miss kó kayó. Anó ná-progress sa inyó? *
= I miss you [pl.]. How's progress where you are?

hey thank tinatawagan kita nung isang araw eh tulog ka na ata salamat
*Hey, thanks. Tinátawágan kitá noóng isáng áraw e tulóg ká ná yátà. Salámat.*
Hey, thanks. I was calling you one day, but you must have been sleeping. Thank you.


----------



## Tee_Pham

Hiya I got a question.  Up there you put "miss ko kayo" = I miss you.  Does "miss kita" = I miss you   also?? Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Tee_Pham said:


> hiya i got a question...up there you put "miss ko kayo" = I miss you...does "miss kita" = I miss you   also?? Thanx.


Hello Tee.  As Qcumber indicated in his post, "Miss ko kayo" means "I miss you," but in this case, "you" is referring to the plural.  You say "miss kita" when referring to the singular "you."


----------



## youtin

Some minor corrections to Qcumber's version:

hey, musta nmn jan uwi
*Hey, kumustá namán diyán uwî?*
= Hey, how are you back (in your) home?
<<to tell you the truth the "uwi" part makes no sense... We can only guess what the he/she was trying to say>>

ako jan kita kits nlng
*Akó diyán kitá-kitá ná láng.*
= I'll only meet you there.
<<kita-kits is slang for "see you later!">>


...musta n>??? kailan k ppnta d2?hehehhehe
*Kumustá n>??? Kailán ká púpuntá díto? ...*
= How's n>? When will you come here? ...
<<musta n>??? Was probably a typo error for Musta na? "How are you?">>

si Pedro ba at si MONMOM ay iisa 
*Si Pedro bá at si M. ay iisá.*
= Pedro and Monmon are alone.
<<Are Pedro and MONMOM the same person?>>

hapi new year wisk ko mkauwi and makalakwatsa na and tonghits men 
*Happy New Year. Wish kó makauwî and makálakwatsa ná ang tonghits men.*
= ... I wish I could be back home and beat [?] those racketeers [?].
<<...I wish the tonghits men could come back home and go out (to have fun)>> 'tonghits men' is probably a term of endearment for a group of people. Tonghits is a card game, btw. "lakwatsa" is slang for "go out (on a trip, to the mall, to meet with friends, basically to have fun outside the house)"

miss ko kayo ano na progress sa inyo??
*Miss kó kayó. Anó ná-progress sa inyó? *
= I miss you [pl.]. How's progress where you are?
<<How are things progressing (where you are)?>>


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> hapi new year wisk ko mkauwi and makalakwatsa na and tonghits men
> *Happy New Year. Wish kó makauwî and makálakwatsa ná ang tonghits men.*
> = ... I wish I could be back home and beat [?] those racketeers [?].
> <<...I wish the tonghits men could come back home and go out (to have fun)>> 'tonghits men' is probably a term of endearment for a group of people. Tonghits is a card game, btw. "lakwatsa" is slang for "go out (on a trip, to the mall, to meet with friends, basically to have fun outside the house)"


Very interesting. The slang stem *lakwatsa* seems to be derived from the stem *lákad* "walk".
BTW, how do you stress *lakwatsa*:* lakwátsa* or *latwatsá*?


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> Very interesting. The slang stem *lakwatsa* seems to be derived from the stem *lákad* "walk".
> BTW, how do you stress *lakwatsa*:* lakwátsa* or *latwatsá*?



You're right, it must've been from "lakad".. I never even thought of that!  And it's common to say "May lakad ako" to mean "I have an appointment/ I have something to do (the speaker should be leaving the house)" 

The correct stress is * lakwátsa*


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> The correct stress is *lakwátsa*


Thanks a lot for this precious information.
My impression now is that *lakwátsa* originally belonged to sward speak (gay slang) because of the /kw/ as in *laláke > lalákwe* "male".


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> My impression now is that *lakwátsa* originally belonged to sward speak (gay slang) because of the /kw/ as in *laláke > lalákwe* "male".



It's possible. Lakwatsa has been around for a very long time. Though personally, it does not give me the impression of coming from gay slang. Virtually anybody uses it, while "gay speak" is used almost exclusively by gays or young people joining the trend. Also, most of gay slang disappear or are used less and less after a few short years, replaced by new words. _Lakwatsa_ has stayed on.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> It's possible. Lakwatsa has been around for a very long time. Though personally, it does not give me the impression of coming from gay slang. Virtually anybody uses it, while "gay speak" is used almost exclusively by gays or young people joining the trend. Also, most of gay slang disappear or are used less and less after a few short years, replaced by new words. _Lakwatsa_ has stayed on.


Yes, this is one of the characteristics of slang. It is always creative, and only a few terms survive once they have been adopted by the general public. Like all slangs, gay slang has enriched colloquial vocabulary. Unfortunately I have no example at hand, but I remember Dr. David ZORC (an American linguist) mentioning such a term during a conference. 
BTW *lakwátsa *is not entered in his _Tagalog Slang Dictionary_ (1991).


----------



## youtin

lakwatsa is not in the Tagalog Slang Dictionary of 1991? Interesting. I was a child back then, so when it came into frequent use I might have thought it had been around way before. I had the impression it came from around the 70's (because people much older than me, including my parents use it). I'll ask older people about this.


----------



## Chriszinho85

youtin said:


> lakwatsa is not in the Tagalog Slang Dictionary of 1991? Interesting. I was a child back then, so when it came into frequent use I might have thought it had been around way before. I had the impression it came from around the 70's (because people much older than me, including my parents use it). I'll ask older people about this.


I've heard my mom use it too, and she's in her fifties.  For some reason I always thought that "lakwatsa" came from Spanish, maybe because of words like "mantsa" and "plantsa" that also end in "-tsa."


----------



## Qcumber

It must be said that a lexicographer, good as he may be, when dealing with slang, may always have overlooked a certain number of terms.


----------

